# Costco Pork Shoulder



## jml1187 (Jul 24, 2015)

My question is this....I purchased a 12 lb pork shoulder at Costco.  When I opened it up it was in two pieces.  If I am using my electric smoker at a temperature of 225 degrees, and I am going by the advice of 1-1/2 hours per pound to cook, how much time should I plan on needing?  Do I look at this piece as 12 lbs or (2) 6 lb pieces?  

The party I am attending will begin eating at 2pm.  Based on that start time what time should I begin the process?  Thanks!


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 24, 2015)

It would be based on 6 lbs


----------



## mummel (Jul 24, 2015)

It's 2-2.5 hours / lb start to finish time (remember you need to let the shoulder sit in a cooler for 1-2 hours).  If youre just doing the 6 pounder and foiling, its probably slightly under 2 hours / lb. 

What did you pay for your butts?  I started a Costco meats thread.  Post your findings here:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/230022/costco-meats-thread-pricing-and-favorite-cuts


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 24, 2015)

jml1187 said:


> My question is this....I purchased a 12 lb pork shoulder at Costco.  When I opened it up it was in two pieces.  If I am using my electric smoker at a temperature of 225 degrees, and I am going by the advice of 1-1/2 hours per pound to cook, how much time should I plan on needing?  Do I look at this piece as 12 lbs or (2) 6 lb pieces?
> 
> The party I am attending will begin eating at 2pm.  Based on that start time what time should I begin the process?  Thanks!


Like Piney said---Go by what it takes for one of them.

I actually figure a little more than the biggest of the 2, because of the extra cold meat going in at the beginning.

You can't go by the pound when figuring time---It's more of a Thickness thing.

Here's a 7 pounder I did, which will probably be close to yours----It took 11 hours of actual cooking time:

Link:


> *Pulled Boston Pork Butt*
> 
> Remember it's better to be done early & let it rest, than it is to be done late & make people wait.
> 
> Bear


----------



## mummel (Jul 24, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> > Remember it's better to be done early & let it rest, than it is to be done late & make people wait.
> >
> > Bear


+1.  Nothing like hungry guests to make you premature pull your meat.


----------



## joe black (Jul 24, 2015)

They will be done when they're done.  I would go more on IT than time.  When each one gets to +/- 160* then wrap them with a little moisture and return to the cooker until they reach 200*-205*.  Let them rest, covered in a cooler for about an hour and then pull.  Add back the juices and some finishing sauce and pull to your preference. 
Good luck and good smoking,  Joe.


----------



## jml1187 (Jul 24, 2015)

Thank you everyone for your input.  I  feel better about going into this shoulder.  I think if I start it tonight I should have enough time. Agreed on the better to be early.  Nothing like that feeling of....oh no it's still not done.  I have a crock pot I can put it in with a temperature control so if it is done really early, which I doubt, I have an option to keep it warm.   I plan on keeping it wrapped in foil in a cooler with a towel for at least two hours so that should help.

As for the cost it ran $24 at Costco for an 11.85 lb shoulder.   Happy Smokin'

J


----------

